# Dirtbike umbauen und als Trail-Bike nutzen?



## Rauschy (14. Dezember 2009)

HI,

Wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich gerne wissen ob man n Dirt zum Trailbike umbauen kann?

Die Frage kommt daher das ich den Sport gerne mal ausprobieren würde, aber mir nich schon wieder n neues Bike leisten kann/will weil ich ja nich weis wie genial ichs finde. Aber mein Kumpel will grade sein dirt loswerden, da er ein neues kauft, auserdem ist die federgabel sowieso kaputt. Wäre es möglich einfach eine Gabel ohne Federung einzubauen und es dann so zu nutzen?

Ps. Kommt einer aus Oberfranken der mir dann evtl was zeigen könnte???

LG felix


----------



## kamo-i (14. Dezember 2009)

Kennst du den schon?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398208

Wenn nicht, dann ließ dich da erstmal schlau. 

=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rauschy (14. Dezember 2009)

oh sry zwar geschaut aber nix gefunden super danke


----------



## Rauschy (14. Dezember 2009)

ok ich  seh schon scheiß idee... jetzt muss ich aber mal fragen... unterschied trail und street???

evtl wird mir der wolf im schafspelz verkauft


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Dezember 2009)

Trail fÃ¤hrt man in der Regel in Wald und Flur auf z.B. auf Singletrails, Street ist eher so BMX-fahren auf einem Dirtbike.
Dann gibt es noch so Bekloppte, die hÃ¼pfen mit den RÃ¤dern auf dem Hinterrad oder so, das ist dann aber Trial und ist wieder eine ganz andere Ecke, die hier im Trial-Forum nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## tha_joe (14. Dezember 2009)

Mal so, völlig in Schubladen ausgedrückt:
- Trial = statisch, immer nur von einem Hindernis zum nächsten, Höhe und Weite als Ziel
- Street-Trial = flow, Tailwhips, mit Endos droppen, "Sektion" nicht in Einzelteile zerlegen, sondern eine Line draus machen etc.

Vergleiche meinetwegen ein Video von Danny Mac als Streeter/Street-Trialer mit jedem beliebigen reinen Trialvideo, Coustellier, Hermance, Damon Watson etc... 

#diese Beschreibung dient nur der Veranschaulichung, und ist diesem Sport ganz und gar nicht angemessen, es geht noch um viel mehr, aber ich hab grad keine Lust das alles aufzuschreiben.


----------



## kamo-i (15. Dezember 2009)

Fällt mir jetzt erst auf. *TrAIl/TrIAl* 

... was meinst du denn jetzt eigentlich? Meinst du wirklich TrIAl ?


----------



## ecols (15. Dezember 2009)

Rauschy schrieb:


> [...]Oberfranken



Kommt drauf an wo du herkommst. Bayreuth ist vertreten und im Landkreis Hof gibts auch ein paar Jungs. Allerdings fahren die alle Trial.


----------



## erwinosius (15. Dezember 2009)

Bamberg fängt auch langsam an...


----------



## Michunddich (15. Dezember 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo du herkommst. Bayreuth ist vertreten und im Landkreis Hof gibts auch ein paar Jungs. Allerdings fahren die alle Trial.



Ach nee!! Bayreuth hat ja doch ein Paar Trialer!! Ist ja wirklich eine seltenheit hier.
Wo trialt ihr den so, Buchstein?


----------



## Rauschy (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube dann entspricht ehr street meinen vorstellungen, also so die stadt als spielplatz nutzen...

Da wäre dann aber meiner meinung nach n dirt ohne federgabel die sinnvolste lösung oder?


P.s. komme aus Coburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (15. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht wärs ganz sinnvoll erstmal ein paar videos zu gucken und dann das passende unterforum auf zu suchen


----------



## ecols (16. Dezember 2009)

Rauschy schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann entspricht ehr street meinen vorstellungen, also so die stadt als spielplatz nutzen...
> 
> Da wäre dann aber meiner meinung nach n dirt ohne federgabel die sinnvolste lösung oder?
> 
> ...


In Coburg kenne ich nur einen. Den Jan. Er hatte sogar lange seinen eigenen kleinen Trialpark vorm Haus, ist aber nicht hier im Forum. Sehr talentiert der Kerl, leider ohne Trainingspartner. Trialen kann man auch in der City. Vor der HUK ist gut und an der Stadtmauer kann man auch so einiges machen.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Dezember 2009)

welches dirtbike konkret (geo) , welche federgabel?

ja, manche dirtbikes haben eine sehr gute streettrialtaugliche geo.


----------



## Rauschy (16. Dezember 2009)

kann ich euch bald sagen....
wäre halt nur genial des bike weil ichs von nem kumpel für 120 bekomme...(bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt)

Einige umbauarbeiten muss ich noch vornehmen....
Neue Gabel muss her und neue Reifen ansonsten hoffe ich des bike taugt was....

Was sehr lustig ist er hat ne 200er gabel in sein dirt gebaut und Fat Albert reifen drauf. 

Ich stell auch mal die bilder rein sobald ich was habe


----------



## kamo-i (17. Dezember 2009)

Ein Giant STP a la Lenosky wäre doch was. Vielleicht in Grün/Weiß oder so wäre cool. Aber schaut bloß nicht in meine Signatur!!!


----------



## Rauschy (17. Dezember 2009)

Dein Humor em.... stimmt

ja muss halt mal schauen was mein kumpel an land gezogen hat...

ansonsten interresannt.

Problem ich kann net viel ausgeben da ich erst n heiden Geld für meine letzten 2 bikes ausgegeben habe

Und meine ellis langsam Amok laufen wenn ich nur die wörter Fahrrad und Kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (17. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst es ja mal mit den Wörtern 'Job' und 'suchen' probieren.


----------



## Rauschy (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den nivovollen Kommentar.

Ich habe einen job, genauer gesagt eine Ausbildung.

Und bekanntermaßen verdient man da Geld.
Auch bekannt ist das das nicht so viel ist.

Auserdem gibt es leider auch andere Ausgaben als die für den Sport.


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hab noch einen Cube Flying Circus Rahmen gehabt und grün lackiert.
Dann noch aus diversen übrigen Biketeilen den Rest zusammengebastelt. 
Fahre mit dem Teil ein bischen Trial (entschuldigung), Street und auch Dirt. Das Bike kann zwar nichts besonders gut. Macht aber trotzdem alles Spaß!


----------



## jan_hl (17. Dezember 2009)

Rauschy schrieb:


> Danke für den nivovollen Kommentar.


sorry, war nicht ernst gemeint. hatte den  vergessen


----------



## -OX- (17. Dezember 2009)

> Das Bike kann zwar nichts besonders gut. Macht aber trotzdem alles Spaß!



geil


----------



## Rauschy (17. Dezember 2009)

So ich habe erste daten bekommen

Federgabel "Sandtour XCP 75  Lockout Ahead"
 -> Wird verscherbelt(lockout kaputt)
->Neue Gabel(warscheinlich ohne Ferderung)
Rahmen "Fun Work - Nope Dirt MTB Bike"
Reifen "Schwalbe  - Fat Albert"
->Verscherbelt oder entsorgt

Schraubbare MTB Griffe
Oversize  Lenker
High-End Kette
Sattelklemme von CMP

Feetback bitte


Ich glaube ich habn sehr sehr besonderes Dirtbike gefunden... am besten ich verkaufe alles bis auf den ramen und machs neu


----------



## Rauschy (17. Dezember 2009)

So ich habe erste daten bekommen

Federgabel "Suntour XCP 75  Lockout Ahead"
 -> Wird verscherbelt(lockout kaputt)
->Neue Gabel(warscheinlich ohne Ferderung)

Rahmen "Fun Work - Nope Dirt MTB Bike"

Steuerrohr 1/8  AHEAD
Umwerfermaße 31.8 Tp
sattelstützmaße 27.2
Oberrohr 515  mm
Sitzrohr 400 mm
Kettenstrebel 110  mm
Steuerwinkel  170
 und Sitzwinkel  170°




Reifen "Schwalbe  - Fat Albert"
->Verscherbelt oder entsorgt

Schraubbare MTB Griffe
Oversize  Lenker
High-End Kette
Sattelklemme von CMP

Feetback bitte


Ich glaube ich habn sehr sehr besonderes Dirtbike gefunden... am besten ich verkaufe alles bis auf den ramen und machs neu

oder ich kauf mir besser doch n anderes


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Dezember 2009)

Sandtour? neuer stern am gabelhimmel oder doch nur suntour?


----------



## Rauschy (17. Dezember 2009)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Sandtour? neuer stern am gabelhimmel oder doch nur suntour?



geändert - danke


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Dezember 2009)

am besten packst Du "das alles" an der High-End Kette und schlurst es auf den nÃ¤chsten SperrmÃ¼llhaufen.
MÃ¶glich, dass der Preis gerechtfertigt ist, aber 
fÃ¼r 120â¬ bekommt man nichtmal im Supermarkt ein Fahrrad.

Spar mal lieber nen paar Monate -> PrioritÃ¤ten setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iwakss (18. Dezember 2009)

es muß nicht immer teuer sein !!
man kann konnen nicht kaufen!! d.mac as. würde uch mit em billigbike so manchen blass werden lassen 

hier ma 2 us em forum die des mit wenig geld umsetzen wollen um spaß zu haben!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/23707

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/24061


----------



## kamo-i (18. Dezember 2009)

den schon gesehen?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirtbike-Trialbi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9d16c13e

..zwar wirklich nicht der brenner, aber für den Preis. Habe es mir aber noch nicht genauer angeschaut. Kann auch mist sein. Nur grad so auf die schnelle...

Oder den:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-Exist-Dirt...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item439c204aa7

...bla.


----------



## florianwagner (18. Dezember 2009)

oder jenes hier, mit so einem hab ich auch mal angefangen. noch maguras drauf und ab gehts.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trials-Fahrrad-K...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item414b65413d


----------



## Rauschy (18. Dezember 2009)

die 120 sind ja nur weil ich sein kumpel bin, oder ist es echt so ******* wie ihr sagt?


----------



## kamo-i (18. Dezember 2009)

Rauschy schrieb:


> die 120 sind ja nur weil ich sein kumpel bin, oder ist es echt so ******* wie ihr sagt?



JA. 

Wenns nicht schon weg ist nimm dieses hier!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6637320&postcount=123


.


----------

